# Protecting your fishfinder from the elements?



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 3, 2012)

What do you guys use to keep your fish finder clean and in good condition? I live on a gravel road and my stuff gets filthy. Normally I take the fish finder off, but one day it was pouring out and I just hit the road and when I got home it was covered in limestone grit. I want to leave it on to streamline my prep time, and I welcome any ideas and suggestions on how to protect it. Thanks.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 3, 2012)

I would just get a heavy duty large zip lock bag a and a large rubber band, put it over it and rubber band it at the base real tight. That ought to do the trick huh?


----------



## River (Apr 6, 2012)

Dont know what brand you have but my I ordered a soft cover for mine from humminbird.


----------



## KevinWI (Apr 6, 2012)

so far, I've been pulling the head before trailering and stowing it.


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 6, 2012)

Now I have hummingbird that just snaps off base. Push button ,pull it off, wrap it in towel and put in in storage compartment.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 6, 2012)

My main concern was the screen and the sun light. Came across a lot of them that have been some badly damaged by the sun you can only use them at night when they are lit up. So I employed a tube sock. It looks awful, but is functional. I just might swap it out for something bit more fancy, swear I saw a xmas sock floating under the bed last time I lost my shoe..


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 6, 2012)

mine folds face down,but i've never covered it.its a humminbird150


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 6, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> My main concern was the screen and the sun light. Came across a lot of them that have been some badly damaged by the sun you can only use them at night when they are lit up. So I employed a tube sock. It looks awful, but is functional. I just might swap it out for something bit more fancy, swear I saw a xmas sock floating under the bed last time I lost my shoe..



Try a Crown Royal bag, they look fancy enough : )


----------



## edge540 (Apr 7, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Try a Crown Royal bag, they look fancy enough : )



=D> =D> =D> I was gonna suggest that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2012)

Take it off!

And how did you FF get gritty and dusty from the gravel road when it was pouring rain?


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Apr 7, 2012)

I always remove the head unit from the boat. Prevent damage and theft. I also have a screen protector film, and hard cover.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 8, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Take it off!
> 
> And how did you FF get gritty and dusty from the gravel road when it was pouring rain?


You must not live on a gravel road... The limestone slime splashes all over everything! It is much worse that when it is wet. Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I normally take the head unit off, but I wanted to speed up my time at the ramp so I can spend more time on the water. It will get stored through the down times in a dry box, but in transit to the ramp I am going to try the ziplock bag followed by a cloth cover that my wife made. Thanks again.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 8, 2012)

Add some mud flaps to your tow rig.


----------



## 614-bass (Apr 9, 2012)

I used to just keep them on allway with my basic cheaper units. Now i have a hds7 on a ram mount so i just pop the ball out on it and take it inside. Its so convinient i bought a ram mount for my cheaper unit up front and take it off now.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Take it off!
> ...




I do not think that we have many gravel roads here - I will look for some :mrgreen:


----------



## MOE (Apr 10, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Try a Crown Royal bag, they look fancy enough : )



That's what I use. I remove it from the boat and store in a Crown Royal bag. My 365I fits perfect in there. I cut a piece of cardboard to protect the screen. If I was gonna leave it on the boat, I would use a plastic bag and rubber band. Then slide the Crown bag over that to block the sun.


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't know if it's an h-bird, but they do make Covers for them...


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 10, 2012)

If I am going a short distance and not stopping anywhere I use the cover. If I am going a longer distance I put the FF in the truck with the cover on and put the base cover on the mount to protect it from the elements. Both pieces together were about $20. Cheap insurance. :LOL2:


----------



## MOE (Apr 11, 2012)

I really need to get the base cover. I just keep forgetting to order it. I hate ordering stuff online. Wish they sold them at the same places that sell there electronics. Or maybe they do and I haven't looked hard enough. Seems like it would be an easy sell.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have covers for mine identical to Gillhunters, minus the big Humminbird logo. I got mine at Cabela's for around $10.00


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 11, 2012)

MOE said:


> I really need to get the base cover. I just keep forgetting to order it. I hate ordering stuff online. Wish they sold them at the same places that sell there electronics. Or maybe they do and I haven't looked hard enough. Seems like it would be an easy sell.


Base cover was $6.99 at Amazon.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Apr 11, 2012)

I like the hard white plastic cover that came with mine, but also available seperate. I put it back on just before removing the unit. As most of you HB owners know, removing from the tilt/swivel mount can be a little bit of a wrestle mania at times. The hard cover prevents me from squeezing or damaging the screen. 

I also use those connector covers to prevent dirt/water build up in the mount connections. 

PS: Don't think the white cover is rated for highway speeds. That amount of wind may be enough to loose it. I'd be careful with any soft or flexible cover, such that it is not flapping in the wind and causing any marring of the screen.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 12, 2012)

FuzzyGrub said:


> I also use those connector covers to prevent dirt/water build up in the mount connections.[/quote="FuzzyGrub"]
> 
> PS: Don't think the white cover is rated for highway speeds. That amount of wind may be enough to loose it. I'd be careful with any soft or flexible cover, such that it is not flapping in the wind and causing any marring of the screen.


 So I am thinking of just taking the display off afterall. It's a small boat, 12', and nothing is mounted permanently. I am thinking I will leave the power cable and transducer on all the time and just remove the display. My unit doesn't have the plugs in the mount, just separate cables. So how would you suggest cover the ends of the plugs to keep them from getting gunked up? What are those connector covers you are referring to?


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Apr 12, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> FuzzyGrub said:
> 
> 
> > I also use those connector covers to prevent dirt/water build up in the mount connections.[/quote="FuzzyGrub"]
> ...




The connector cover I am talking about, is the same as the bottom picture above. They fit only the HB tilt/swivel mount. 

If you have just hanging cables, just make sure there not in a position to collect rain. Lots of other ways to protect, just don't try to seal them off completly. Trapping moisture could easily promote corrosion.

On Lowrance/Eagle products, I've used a JohneyRay Jr mount for a quick disconnect. It also provides a ratcheting swivel. https://www.basspro.com/Johnny-Ray-Swivel-Mounts/product/401/42620


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 12, 2012)

FuzzyGrub said:


> CodyPomeroy said:
> 
> 
> > FuzzyGrub said:
> ...


That's a good point about not sealing them off completely.


----------

